

Recyclers disagree on impact of glued-in Retina MacBook Pro batteries - correctifier
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/07/recyclers-disagree-on-impact-of-glued-in-retina-macbook-pro-batteries/

======
yuhong
Is the exact glue material known?

